# dolmar ps-9010



## sixteenacrewood (Jan 14, 2012)

does anyone know anything about this saw? Could it throw a 36 inch bar? I have found one in good shape for $400 and a husky 3120 like new for $1000. I can't decide whether to go all out with the husky or save the money and go with the dolmar. 

I am also trying to decide whether to get the panther pro mill or the alaskan 48 inch kit.

I have a project to mill a few live oaks that are about 40 inches in diameter, so I may have to grit my teeth and go with the husky/alaskan combo.

Do any of you run two power heads on your mill? I imagine the dolmar/husky combo would not work together sence the dolmar is only 90ccs

Thanks for all the informative posts I have been reading through these past years.


----------



## MHouse1028 (Jan 14, 2012)

well both saws are great saws and the rule of thumb is you want the biggest saw when it comes to csm. If you only need it for a few projects and dont plan on milling regulary then the dolmar/alaskan mill combo will work for a minimal investment.but the 3120/alaskan would be sweet.I haven't used the panther mill they look nice and i like the fact there made in America by a small business..I run a stihl 084/alaskan setup and have tweeked it to make it work well for me and have milled thousands of board feet and love it...either way maybe start out with minimal investment and see how you like it and go from there...and chances are you'll be addicted to csm like a lot of us..


----------



## brokenbudget (Jan 14, 2012)

the 9010 will do a fine job on the mill with a 36" bar. they make very good torque.


----------



## sixteenacrewood (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I freehand mill a lot, and have been getting good at it. I know if I step up to a frame mill its all down hill from here. 

The 9010 has been kept in perfect shape and the 3120 is basicly unused, like new.the price difference makes the 9010 look like a very good move.

I wish I could get both, the 3120 for the mill and the 9010 for freehand work, it would be a great step up from the 455 rancher that has been putting food on the table for the past two years.


----------



## gemniii (Jan 15, 2012)

sixteenacrewood said:


> Thanks guys, I freehand mill a lot, and have been getting good at it. I know if I step up to a frame mill its all down hill from here.


It's too late, check yourself into a rehab facility. Someplace where you sit around all day and watch daytime television.
If you "step up up" to a frame mill you are only talking about the cost of the mill (~$200) and whatever saw you pick (as little as $400 or up to $1K).

How big and hard is you wood and how dear is the dollar?

What are you going to cut? 24" pine or 6' oak? 
If you will rarely see big hard wood the Husky may be overkill.
What are you going to do with the wood ?
Sell green slabs?
Sell dried slabs a year from now?
Build a building or furniture?
Many of the posters on this forum can afford to drop $600 like a dinner out, many would use it for food and housing for a month.



sixteenacrewood said:


> The 9010 has been kept in perfect shape and the 3120 is basicly unused, like new.the price difference makes the 9010 look like a very good move.


I would have loved getting an 880 in great condition, but I do love HAVING 2 modded Stihls for $1200. And for my wood 2 Stihls are far better than one 880, especially when my son is helping.

Unless you have a true need for the BIGGEST I'd say the 9010 is the best.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jan 15, 2012)

you won't be disappointed with the 9010. i don't have one but i mill with an 066 which has similar power. 36" will probably be around it's practical limit but for 400 bucks you can't go wrong, unless you're routinely coming across 4' oaks. 90cc is a good all around mill saw in my opinion.
cheers
mb


----------



## sixteenacrewood (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks again guys
yes, gemnii, its too late for me to get away! I have the bug pretty bad!!

I have been milling free hand garden benches, table tops, dough bowls, and cutting boards and have somehow been labeled an "artist" at our local art and farm markets, not sure how that happened. But being a very underemployed carpenter who just turned 50, I've decided to accept the new label and run with it, after all it's been paying the bills. 
I have a solar kiln and a small dh kiln that I have been keeping pretty busy for the last two years, but I have been limited in production to what I can pull off with my husky 455.
I just sold two commissioned orders for furniture that I have to keep my mouth shut about, so it's time to upgrade my equipment.

I just got back from getting the 9010, it was an hour and a half away. I looked it over good and ran it pretty hard ripping up some oak chunks he had in his yard. This thing is a monster compared with my 455, I can't wait to put her through some live oak tomorrow!!! It only has a 24 inch bar so I'll have to order a 36 inch tomorrow.

Now the big decission, alaskan mill kit, or panther pro....

what I would like is to get the 48" alaskan if the little dolmar can handle it. and just keep my logs around the 36 inch size.


----------



## gemniii (Jan 16, 2012)

sixteenacrewood said:


> <snip>
> what I would like is to get the 48" alaskan if the little dolmar can handle it. and just keep my logs around the 36 inch size.


If you are talking 44" cut I think that would be a bit big. My modded 660's will pull a 42" buried bar cross cutting but I wouldn't want to try and work them on over a 36" mill width.


----------



## sixteenacrewood (Jan 16, 2012)

The majority of what I cut is hardwood around 12-18 inch diameter, cherry, white oak,mulberry,sweet gum, tupelo. The only big stuf I will be cutting will be two live oak logs 40 inches at the crotch, 35+ at the butt and 9 feet long. If I use the dolmer I will be very gentle and slow. these will be thick live edge slabs.


----------



## gemniii (Jan 16, 2012)

And make sure you have plenty of oil at both ends.


----------



## leatherman92 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a Dolmar 7900 and the quality is A+++++++++++++


----------

